# please post links to your fish videos here



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i think it would be nice to see some videos of fish on this site 

heres two of my videos of Indigo on my new fishy Channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcpDATtPNVw&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyRCMEdDNg4&feature=youtu.be

videos of Betta's fighting or cruel videos of large fish gobbling up or hurting small fish/animals are not allowed. These types of videos will result in the link to the video being deleted and an infraction given


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a few. The first is of my flaring females. This was the first day they were introduced. Everything settled down fast thank goodness! The fish are Charm and Macy:

http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/registereduser2/media/P1080573.mp4.html

next is Stumpy, my fat little doubletail. He now lives in a 30 gallon community tanks and loving it:

http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/registereduser2/media/P1080403.mp4.html


this is Irving a deltatail, his fins are even more red now, he's my favorite:

http://s1270.beta.photobucket.com/user/registereduser2/media/P1070522.mp4.html


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's my baby, Alpha.

When first got him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoXiBBrdI98&feature=youtu.be
And yesterday, in his 5gal (after a water change):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUA15aXjFW0&feature=youtu.be

I'm really glad that you made a video thread! I think that you can get a better idea of their personalities and colours when you have a vid. If a picture is worth a thousand words, then a video must be worth a bajillion!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I enjoy making fish videos! They are kinda boring but I have fun with them 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MsBrittkay/videos?view=0


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> Here's my baby, Alpha.
> 
> When first got him:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoXiBBrdI98&feature=youtu.be
> ...



i'm afraid its not letting us see your videos:-( its saying they're private


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh dear! Let me fix that!

Edit: There, try that. They're unlisted now


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> Oh dear! Let me fix that!
> 
> Edit: There, try that. They're unlisted now




its working fine now, Alpha's a pretty betta, it is nice to see videos of bettas and other fish.


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! Your boy's not too shabby looking either! His colours are so rich in your vids.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks:-D i love my betta's colors


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's Cinder when I first got him and before I redid the tank:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r-IQebgnAk&list=UUKfOpQPC1iT2dYnWsNDhyZQ&index=9


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

has anyone got anymore videos?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here's some more of mine

Indigo flaring

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmXjUecoyPw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV6SNLumDuI

Morgan and Silver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tVUOpCj0pA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxlGYQ5SW6U

And one of my Neon Tetras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cO6Iurtt-0c


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's Prize, my baby betta all grown up, in a cup floating in Cinder's 10 gallon tank. Cinder danced for her and turned her stress stripes into breeding stripes within seconds! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqlkmZsreNg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

And here's one of my other baby, Spark, when I first got her. She is teeny tiny here and eating micro worms which you can barely see squirming at the bottom of the tank. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIlUcLT1qQ4&list=UUKfOpQPC1iT2dYnWsNDhyZQ&index=3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's one of my EE, Hu.
(my squawky toddler is watching Spongebob)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoHMpd1q28A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Here's one of my EE, Hu.
> (my squawky toddler is watching Spongebob)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoHMpd1q28A&feature=youtu.be


He's so pretty! I want a blue EE...I only ever see purple/maroon/salamander though


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9d7pvtzRco

This is my little girl A-tsi-hi. She always makes me giggle when she does this


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Viva said:


> He's so pretty! I want a blue EE...I only ever see purple/maroon/salamander though


Thanks, someone (I think it was Hannah16) said that blues are all she finds lol

My fiance found him for me at a fish store about a month ago, he's great! I took the video to show a friend of mine that he's still capable of "zoomies"


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't want people checking out my YouTube channel. >_> lol 

I do have 13 subscribers though! Lol. XD


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Pretty EE! I didn't know you could get them in non white/salamander colours! Also, love the little girl attacking the bubble tube hahahaa!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Kwomais said:


> Pretty EE! I didn't know you could get them in non white/salamander colours! Also, love the little girl attacking the bubble tube hahahaa!


The store we got him from had an opaque white HMPK male EE for a couple of months. Apparently they'd just sold him when my fiance went looking for him. Instead, they had Hu, and a bunch of CT's. He knew how much I loved the EE's, so Hu it was! ^_^


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww! What a wonderful man! Obviously knew just what to get you! (my man got me little Alpha for Christmas... I told him that I wanted a betta... then I special ordered him... then I paid for him... then I got scolded for buying my own present lol)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh, I paid for him (I don't make plushies for nothing! lol), Hunny just got to pick him out when the white one was no longer there. He him-hawed about the $25 pricetag on him too. For some weird reason, they gave him $5 off though! lol

Now, he adores vicious Hu as much as I do. He likes to pretend that Jade's the only betta for him, but he gets attached to everyone! ^_~


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4Y74aOhUlY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's got a nice one going there! ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lol thanks he's a little bubble maker:lol:


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

An older video of my pretty girls! 

http://youtu.be/ZHtEA03BTGw


----------



## Kwomais (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy, happy, happy! You've got lots of colours in there!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

an intro for my channel.  it is of all of my Bettas.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pvm404ZYFdA&feature=m-ch-fea


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MoonShadow said:


> An older video of my pretty girls!
> 
> http://youtu.be/ZHtEA03BTGw



What a pretty tank! :-D

Love these fish videos!!!❤


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's one of my female jumping up for pellets:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O4dOYO2e8U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

good video that's a cool trick


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> good video that's a cool trick


Thank you!

I uploaded it again because I wanted to add a slow motion at the end so here's the new link for everyone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rz50gDyt-CU&list=UUKfOpQPC1iT2dYnWsNDhyZQ&index=1


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*Baby Horatio Nelson the Guppy*

I rescued a baby male guppy today. He only has one eye and his tail is a little shredded. He was in with a Betta at the pet shop where I got him :shock: He was very pale when we brought him home but his colour has returned now, so we think he's going to be okay.

We have treated the water just in case of disease.

Just thought I would share a video of him. He's the little silvery blue one, and now his colour has returned I think he's really pretty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3knpPI8nZ6c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2446gEx2LY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Awww poor Nelson  Glad you saved him, hope he lives a long life!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Viva said:


> Awww poor Nelson  Glad you saved him, hope he lives a long life!



me too, he's doing well at the moment:-D


----------

